# Busty



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's another Hays style hunter I shall call her busty ! Will post more pic when I get her done . MM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I see you are using the top slot band attachment. I will be interested to hear your experience with it.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

very nice, and how does that attachment method work


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Very nice MM, great laminating work, what wood did you use for those?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

very nice that mate


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work. That looks a lot better than my top slots. The two that I have made shoot great and there will be more to come.
If you have not tried the top slot attachment you are missing a very neat and simple attachment method that shoots excellent.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

That is a great looking shooter...I have mad a couple top-slot shooters and I love them...You have good skills man...
Kip


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks more like a Fat Bottom Girl than Busty. Nice work.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Looks more like a Fat Bottom Girl than Busty. Nice work.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Looks more like a Fat Bottom Girl than Busty. Nice work.


yeah good eye!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not what I was hoping for but really nice slingshot.LOL Chris


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles said:


> I see you are using the top slot band attachment. I will be interested to hear your experience with it.
> 
> Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Every time i see your work it gets better and better, GOOD JOB!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

another thread title that misleads me,







 . btw... nice slingshot.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks very cool.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

zamarion said:


> very nice, and how does that attachment method work


Hi zamarion, this is what you looking for. Greetzzzz
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14592-the-ott-no-tie-no-tools-band-attachment-method/page__hl__%20bill%20%20hays%20%20attachment


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice, Good job!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Great job, will be one of their favorite slingshot, congratulations.

Cheers ... Alf


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the mini hunter frame! You did a good job on that one sir


----------

